# Boost pipe r32gtr



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi,I need the pipe from the inter cooler to the pipe with the twin turbo logo on.if any one got a spare let me know.heres a pic so you know which one I’m on about thanks
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Bump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Think I***8217;ve got 1 of these pm me your number and I can give you a text when I***8217;ve had a chance to look


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Found it, let me know if, if you still need it


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

chrisw23 said:


> Found it, let me know if, if you still need it




Hi Chris yeah defo want it mate thanks,il pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

For some reason I can’t seem to pm you can u pm me thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

I can***8217;t pm you either mate possibly your post count? My email is [email protected]


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah I think is my post count,I’ve sent u a email.thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

I do have one, but mine has a split in exactly the same place!

Check your engine mounts.


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Seems a common split on this pipe,I ordered some Samco ones now.u rekon the engine movement is causing the split,thanks for heads up I’ll check them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

